# مساعده: طلب برنامج plc moller ps4



## nidal66 (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء من الأخوة المشرفين مساعدتي للحصول على سوفت وير ل plc moller ps4

وطريقة البرمجة 

وشكرا لتعاونكم

نضال


----------



## سيف مجاهد (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو انت معاك plc يجب ان تحضر البرنامج معه من المكان الذي تشتريه منه
أما إذا كنت عايز software لاي plc 
فانا عندي بتاع شركة شنيدر twido plc 
ولو متعرفشي طريقة البرمجة تابع معي دورة plc وهي مثبتة في قسم الالكترونيات 
أما إذا كنت على علم ودراية بالبرمجة وتريد استفسار فاكتب اقتراحاتك ونسال الله ان يوفقنا للرد


----------



## أحمد المحسيري (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

